

GLSL Sandbox Gallery - shocks
http://glsl.heroku.com/

======
shocks
My favourite has to be the Mandelbulb. <http://glsl.heroku.com/e#2431.0>

------
revorad
These just crash Firefox 12.0 on my maxed out i7 8GB RAM SSD Thinkpad running
Ubuntu 12.04.

